# AWSOME!!! could this be? the Real thing?



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

http://www.cnn.com/2004/TECH/space/09/02/s...reut/index.html

LONDON, England (Reuters) -- An unexplained radio signal from deep space could -- just might be -- contact from an alien civilization, New Scientist magazine reported on Thursday.

The signal, coming from a point between the Pisces and Aries constellations, has been picked up three times by a telescope in Puerto Rico.

There are other explanations besides extraterrestrial contact that may explain the signal. New Scientist said the signal could be generated by a previously unknown astronomical phenomenon or even be a by-product from the telescope itself.

But the mystery beam has excited astronomers across the world.

"If they can see it four, five or six times it really begins to get exciting," Jocelyn Bell Burnell of the University of Bath in western England told the magazine.

It was broadcast on the main frequency at which the universe's most common element, hydrogen, absorbs and emits energy, and which astronomers say is the most likely means by which aliens would advertise their presence.

The potentially extraterrestrial signals were picked up through the SETI+home project, which uses programs running as screensavers on millions of personal computers worldwide to sift through the huge amount of data picked up by the telescope.

If this is true, you can say bye bye to all these fucked up religions!! HAHAH YES!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I hope it is true, i hate religions so much except how some animals are sacred thats always a good thing. However knowing christians they will just change the bible again, find out its true meaning again, like how the world is going to end, then it doesn't.

What would be worse is that the signal is so far away that it will take more than our lifetime to get there.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> I hope it is true, i hate religions so much except how some animals are sacred thats always a good thing. However knowing christians they will just change the bible again, find out its true meaning again, like how the world is going to end, then it doesn't.
> 
> What would be worse is that the signal is so far away that it will take more than our lifetime to get there.


 lets hope they sent more then what we have recieved so far.


----------



## ipsd (Aug 11, 2004)

That is some reallf cool sh*t I hope it is E.T. life just so they could have some sold evidence, that maybe people could believe. besides that it could help us to find the true meaning to it all.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Post up you damn bible thumpers!!!!!!!!

tell us its not true because aliens dont exists!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

page not found.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

GOVERNMENT COVER UP!!!!!


----------



## ipsd (Aug 11, 2004)

They probaly shut the topic info down. just as i have noticed on CNN late at night they tell you news that just doesn't make it to prime time just so they don't get everybody all pissed off about the stuff that is really happening.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

k edited


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

47 views and no one replys?

i lack respect for those who lack opinions.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Peacock said:


> 47 views and no one replys?
> 
> i lack respect for those who lack opinions.


 You know what I think about it...
I'm excited!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

delirium said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > 47 views and no one replys?
> ...


 you are my queen...


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

> The potentially extraterrestrial signals were picked up through the SETI+home project, which uses programs running as screensavers on millions of personal computers worldwide to sift through the huge amount of data picked up by the telescope.


I also ran that seti utility for a month.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

<---------E.T. does exist????? wow


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Post up you damn bible thumpers!!!!!!!!
> 
> tell us its not true because aliens dont exists!!!


 its not true because aliens dont exists!!!








Actually, im sure they're going to blame it all on the devil. They blame him for everything.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Dont worry they will come up with some kind of sh*t rather it be the devil, demons, the religious pussynut antichrist, are something else.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

that would be awsome but boy the world wouldnt know what to do.
Actually seti had a signal years ago it was a whole series or prime numbers but they couldnt find it again(prime's dont exist naturally)


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

delta said:


> that would be awsome but boy the world wouldnt know what to do.
> Actually seti had a signal years ago it was a whole series or prime numbers but they couldnt find it again(prime's dont exist naturally)


 Most governments and the church would try and keep it secret.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

This is gonna disappoint some people...http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3621608.stm I sure as hell hope these guys are wrong.







There's bound to be other forms of life out there. To say that we're alone in the universe is absolutely absurd.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Kain said:


> This is gonna disappoint some people...http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3621608.stm I sure as hell hope these guys are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Read my last post.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

all i can say is wow


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

you were right on user already tryin to discredit and the blind masses will go with it


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> If this is true, you can say bye bye to all these fucked up religions!! HAHAH YES!


 How?


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> What would be worse is that the signal is so far away that it will take more than our lifetime to get there.


 Yes but what if they were so advanced that they invented a signal that travels way faster than light.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jebus said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > What would be worse is that the signal is so far away that it will take more than our lifetime to get there.
> ...


 What if we are more advanced ? lol That would rock.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > If this is true, you can say bye bye to all these fucked up religions!! HAHAH YES!
> ...


IMO the basic concept of the bible is humans are above all living creatures that "god created", and if there is one more advanced than us, it would mean it's all fake. Humans are suppose to be special according to the bible, "one of kind" you might say. And come on now, where do aliens go when they die? do they travel lightspeed to hell in the core of our earth? Do they go to Heaven? Please religion isn't even in the same ballpark as ET's and the universe.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

User said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 Very true. If any form of intelligent life beyond our planet is discovered.....its







to many religions....especially christianity.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

why do people say aliens dont exist? they sure do, theres has to be other life out there beides us!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

Kain said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 not necesarilly my frined..
our difference is supposed to be our unique sense of singular thought and our "souls"

... the huge thing that almost all abductees and alien encounterees all agrree on is that aliens are infatuated with us for one reason... instead of having the same train of thought as everyone who is a human, each human has his own independence... a soul as one would call it

supposedly aliens or "greys" are sort of like a colony and each one works for the colony like bees in a way and they dont have this special gift known as a soul and they want to interbreed to have a hybrid that has both a soul and a more advanced mind..

now i dont totally believe all of that

but if in fact the aliens didnt have a soul or single train of thought, that may keep the bible preserved.. who knows


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Kain said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...












christianity, islam, judism all three more are less the same and they all would die with one another.

But really all religions would slowly die off. I'm sure they would still be some blowhards who refuse to give up.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


SO basically your saying aliens abduct humans because they are jealous we have "souls" . Are they want to find out how to get one ?

I'm sorry man, but I am really laughing my ass off right now.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

User said:


> Heartless-Dealer said:
> 
> 
> > Kain said:
> ...


 well u can laugh all u want im not the one being abducted or anything









if u are interested about the alien phenomenon than i suggest the book Communion: A True Story by Whitley Strieber

It was the #1 New York Times Bestseller..

very controversial and an amazing amazing read..

i was a skeptic too at one time.. until i read 3 very interesting books..
i also suggest The day after Roswell by Colonel Philip J. Corso
its a confession of a military colornel of what really went down at roswell..

happy reading


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

I believe in aliens...As a matter of fact since you brought it up, the bible talks about them. What we call aliens are nothing less then fallen angels. In the book of Genesis it talks about how these fallen angels that had sexual relations with the women thus creating pantheon type figures...

Also in the book of Revelation it talks about false signs in the skis deceiving all mankind even the very elect (scientists, government officials etc)....So if you think that UFO sightings and signals from space are convincing. It will only be on the increase....but the message is clear...Deception and a great delusion...

On another note...This is speculation re: the Nephilim but....The reference to the seed of the serpent and the seed of the son of God could be referenced here I think. Could it be that at the time before God sent the flood and that all the people of the earth other than Noah and his family where tainted with this ungodly mixture?? Meaning 1/2 human and 1/2 angelic seed. So in order for the Son of God Jesus Christ himself to be of a pure gene ("the seed of the Son of God ") pool and thus fullfill to be the second adam. Noah and his family was the preserved way for the Messiah to come through.....Interesting none the less....

Here is more...

Genesis 6:4 states "The Nephilim were on the earth in those days --and also afterwards-- when the sons of God went to the daughters of men and had children by them. They were the heroes of old, men of renown." The Nephilim were a race of giants that were produced by the sexual union of the sons of God and the daughters of men. Translated from the Hebrew texts, "Nephilim" means "fallen ones." They were renowned for their strength, prowess, and a great capacity for sinfulness.

The origination of the Nephilim begins with a story of the fallen angels. Shemhazai, an angel of high rank, led a sect of angels in a descent to earth to instruct humans in righteousness. The tutelage went on for a few centuries, but soon the angels pined for the human females. After lusting, the fallen angels instructed the women in magic and conjuring, mated with them, and produced hybrid offspring: the Nephilim.

The Nephilim were gigantic in stature. Their strength was prodigious and their appetites immense. Upon devouring all of humankind's resources, they began to consume humans themselves.

Two texts of central import to the story of the Nephilim, the Bible and the Dead Sea Scrolls, mention several names for the Nephilim. The diverse kinds of these giants are cited in several passages. They are variously referred to as Emim, or "Terrors" (Gen. 14:5; Deut. 2:10), Rephaim, or "Weakeners" or "Dead Ones" (2 Sam. 23:13; 1 Chron. 11:15), Gibborim, or "Giant Heroes" (Job 16:4), Zamzummim, or "Achievers" (Deut. 2:10), Anakim, or "Long-necked" (Deut. 2:10; Josh. 11:22, 14:15), and Awwim or "Devastators" and "Serpents." Other giants are mentioned in these texts as well, such as Goliath (2 Sam. 21:19), a giant with twelve fingers and twelve toes who is mentioned as one of the Rephaim (2 Sam. 21:20), and a tall Egyptian (1 Chron. 11:23). The passage of Numbers 13:26-33 recounts the Nephilim of Canaan that Joshua and the other Hebrew spies saw. Furthermore, according to Judaic lore, a certain one of the Nephilim, Arba, built a city, Kiriath Arba, which was named for its builder and is now known as Hebron.

The wickedness of the Nephilim carried with it a heavy toll. Genesis 6:5 alludes to the corruption that the Nephilim had caused amongst humans and themselves: "The Lord saw how great man's wickedness on the earth had become..." Their evil rebellion had incurred both the wrath and grief of God. So God judged with a great flood and wiped them out saving noah and his family...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Honestly I'm not really interested in the alien phenomenon per say, I'm interested on why the government and church wants to play shut mouth with the subject, even if its real are fake.

One of reasons it my be, is because both are threaten to lose power over the alien phenomenon .


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> I believe in aliens...As a matter of fact since you brought it up, the bible talks about them. What we call aliens are nothing less then fallen angels. In the book of Genesis it talks about how these fallen angels that had sexual relations with the women thus creating pantheon type figures...In the book of Revelation it talks about false signs in the skis deceiving all mankind even the very elect (scientists, government officials etc)....So if you think that UFO sightings and signals from space are convincing. It will only be on the increase....but the message is clear...Deception....
> 
> On another note...This is speculation re: the Nephilim but....The reference to the seed of the serpent and the seed of the son of God could be referenced here I think. Could it be that at the time before God sent the flood and that all the people of the earth other than Noah and his family where tainted with this ungodly mixture?? Meaning 1/2 human and 1/2 angelic seed. So in order for the Son of God Jesus Christ himself to be of a pure gene ("the seed of the Son of God ") pool and thus fullfill to be the second adam. Noah and his family was the preserved way for the Messiah to come through.....Interesting none the less....
> 
> ...


 WTF?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...










Ok....Let me put it this way. It will not destroy religion entirely because most will just make up new excuses like the others have stated. But the discovery of intelligent life beyond our planet might just be the most devistating blow to many religions.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> I believe in aliens...As a matter of fact since you brought it up, the bible talks about them. What we call aliens are nothing less then fallen angels. In the book of Genesis it talks about how these fallen angels that had sexual relations with the women thus creating pantheon type figures...In the book of Revelation it talks about false signs in the skis deceiving all mankind even the very elect (scientists, government officials etc)....So if you think that UFO sightings and signals from space are convincing. It will only be on the increase....but the message is clear...Deception....
> 
> On another note...This is speculation re: the Nephilim but....The reference to the seed of the serpent and the seed of the son of God could be referenced here I think. Could it be that at the time before God sent the flood and that all the people of the earth other than Noah and his family where tainted with this ungodly mixture?? Meaning 1/2 human and 1/2 angelic seed. So in order for the Son of God Jesus Christ himself to be of a pure gene ("the seed of the Son of God ") pool and thus fullfill to be the second adam. Noah and his family was the preserved way for the Messiah to come through.....Interesting none the less....
> 
> ...


 Um not to be rude but those quotes from the bible are so vague it can be interpreted many ways. What makes you think they are talking about aliens?


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

I think this is the way, this question should be approached:

Assuming they are real
For this question,,,,,,

What is an alien?
What do we know about them if anything?
Are they spirit beings?
What is there purpose?
What is there message?
How where they created? evolution, God?

Anwser these questions then we can talk about the origins of fallen angels.
And compare the two...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Has anyone ever noticed that aliens look like flies and praying mantis's, ect


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

At the moment we're talking about Alien as in a physical life form beyond our planet....not spirits or fallen angels.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> fallen angels.


 Are mythological creatures like Hydras.....
No such thing. Made up by man, just like the bible.

Aliens on the other hand... Who knows for sure.
Hopefully other life forms are found soon, to prove religions are wrong.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Q. What is an alien?
A. For us extra terrestrial life forms are aliens. For them we are.

Q. What do we know about them if anything?
A. Sadly, govt may have covered up a lot of information about them, didnt u see the movie MIB?

Q. Are they spirit beings?
A. There's no such thing as a spirit being on earth, all blood and flesh. So they wouldnt be spirits either, or not.

Q. What is there purpose?
A. Being intelligent and friendly/hostile coexistence with/annhilation of the humans would be thier purpose

Q. What is there message?
A. Message if they are friendly:








Message if they are hostile :









Q. How where they created? evolution, God? 
A. Evolution.

sh*t i feel like a super geek.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

delirium said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > fallen angels.
> ...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Actually IMO a radio signal proves NOTHING
theres most likley tons of diffrent spacial anomalies we know nothing about or dont even know exist.
It could be originating from some kind of anomaly, or some anomaly is causing a signal or signals to bounce back to earth. theres nothing that says that there isnt a subspace vortex or whirlpool just outside our solar system that could be catching errant radio signals and then bouncing them back.

the truth is, we cant really be shure, and as i have pointed out a radio signal isnt ver much evidence with the possibility and highest likleyhood that there are other anomalies in space that we cant even detect.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

PygoManiac said:


> Q. What is an alien?
> A. For us extra terrestrial life forms are aliens. For them we are.
> 
> Q. What do we know about them if anything?
> ...


My question demonstrates by your anwsers and others on here that its all theory and that facts cannot be verfied. Other then an opinion....These things have flesh and blood hmmmmm show me?









Some have stated which I find it interesting for some odd reason that some how if aliens are discovered that relgions will be proven false? Interesting...

Prove this...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> The potentially extraterrestrial signals were picked up through the SETI+home project, which uses programs running as screensavers on millions of personal computers worldwide to sift through the huge amount of data picked up by the telescope.


this is what spy ware is really for there usein everyone puter to make a super scope

to pick up messages from alien tryin to communicat with there crash landed brother

in antarctica that were realy humans from the future checkin out the pass but hit a

fukn bolt left orbiting space by a clumsy astronut and crashed so now they gotta get

em before they fuk up the space time continum thingy and the end of the world happens


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> > The potentially extraterrestrial signals were picked up through the SETI+home project, which uses programs running as screensavers on millions of personal computers worldwide to sift through the huge amount of data picked up by the telescope.
> 
> 
> this is what spy ware is really for there usein everyone puter to make a super scope
> ...


 LMAO


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

PygoManiac said:


> Q. What is an alien?
> A. For us extra terrestrial life forms are aliens. For them we are.
> 
> Q. What do we know about them if anything?
> ...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> PygoManiac said:
> 
> 
> > Q. What is an alien?
> ...


 you bring up an interesting point..

i too have theorys of aliens having to do with the church..

jesus was an alein IMO.. in alot of old paintings you see UFOs.. you see alot of UFOs in paintings with jesus.. or a "golden dove" that glows in the sky.. jesus had "powers" like no other human..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> jesus was an alein IMO.. i


i been say this for years how else is a virgin gonna get pregnate


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I've heard everything now.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> jesus was an alein IMO


Quite possibly the funniest thing I've heard all year


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

siclids said:


> > jesus was an alein IMO
> 
> 
> Quite possibly the funniest thing I've heard all year


 hey, mister 100gallon.. STFU..


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Relax man, no need to get all butt hurt :laugh:

BTW I don't ever recall owning a 100g


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

> My question demonstrates by your anwsers and others on here that its all theory and that facts cannot be verfied. Other then an opinion....These things have flesh and blood hmmmmm show me?
> 
> Some have stated which I find it interesting for some odd reason that some how if aliens are discovered that relgions will be proven false? Interesting...
> 
> Prove this...


There will always be some ammendments made to the books of religion, just in order to accomodate the existence of aliens. They cant afford to lose believers cant they? Hasnt the bible been manipulated over the centuries?

Btw, I have the courage to be an atheist in a country like India, where the Hindu religion makes everyone act like puppets. And I'm damn proud of it.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

if another life form is discoverd i think it will lead to mass MASS hysteria
religion = all down the drain. the basics of christanity - the most dominate holding the most power over the free world will colapse leading to collapse of the free world its self
government= i think it is well known know that the whole roswell thing back in the 50's was a experimental aircraft of some sort to this day the government denies "area 51" even exists but you can look at a friggen map and see it....you can climb to mountain peaks in the south west and see it with high power telescopes...look at all the conspiracy that came from roswell 1950's and multiply that by 1000 and thats what it will be like when and if other form of like are found in the universe
everything we see as a structure in society will collapse
look at what happend when the original playing of "war of the worlds" was played over the radio (back in the 50's i think) = the entire east coast was in a frenzied panic within a hour
riots - get out of the cities and dont look back


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

YAY


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> siclids said:
> 
> 
> > > jesus was an alein IMO
> ...


 You know how upset people get when they say aliens don't exist? People who beleive in god get just as upset. Try argueing and not being a dick.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Assuming that the universe is infinite, how on earth, or....emmm..... how in the universe can we be the only ones. Even if the universe is finite, it's way too large for us to even know the tiniest bit of what's going on out there.
Each star we see is a solar system in itself, or even a cluster of stars containing dozens of solar systems, and still people have the arrogance, as I call it, to assume we're alone?
C'mon, we can't even begin to fathom what's beyond the reaches of our own sun - hell, we hardly know what goes on our neighboring planets - and still it's a debate wheter there's life elsewhere in the universe








Ration is enough evidence...

It's just that aliens probably have better things to do than to mingle with us humans - I'd rather be watching planet Earth from a safe distance, with a beer and popcorn, too...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

irate said:


> why do people say aliens dont exist? they sure do, theres has to be other life out there beides us!


 And why is that?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

we ARE NOT alone... simple.. every star is a solar system... our system has 9 planets.. 1 with life.. outta those millions and millions of other stars/suns/solary systems... how can some people think there is no other life? there's gotta be atleast 1 planet per system that has some sort of life form.... someone or something else in a different solar system may be pondering this same question as we speak..


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

What annoys me about scientists is that they assume all life needs water and light etc to survive. This is bs as they have already found animals on earth living in impossible conditions e.g crabs and fish living at the bottom of the sea on boiling gas vents. Bacteria (or something small) living 3 miles underground in solid rock, cave fish etc. imo there could still be life on mars, or even the moon (although its unlikely. Animlas adapt, thats how they survive, so whats stopping animals adapting to living in very extreme conditions? Humans evolved from algae in the sea, thats proof enough.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Also where did the algae come from? I believe that it came from a comet that formed the sea(s). This would mean that there is life on other planets that could have evolved in an infinite amount of ways.
I also believe that aliens have possibly visited earth, it would make alot of sense, like in that picturem but it also creates the question, why aren't they still here? Maybe they were killed by humans thinking they were demons or maybe they have been watching us? i'm trailing off...nm


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> New Scientist said the signal could be generated by a previously unknown astronomical phenomenon or even be a by-product from the telescope itself.


cool. sounds neat. i know there are other people out there just like us, doing the same thing trying to contact aliens.

whatever i think its cool though.

- good post peacock.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > New Scientist said the signal could be generated by a previously unknown astronomical phenomenon or even be a by-product from the telescope itself.


Heres the deal....

You see these scientists need $$ and funding and jobs,,,,so when sh*t gets very quiet and the monies start to slow down,,,There PHDS they know how to work sytem,,,Paleontologists are known and have been caught in the past for making up sh*t.

So these guys generate alot of hot air and making up bullshit or exagerating something out of nothing
It probably was a cosmic fart somewhere and there going OOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

ET is trying to phone home.....


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> It probably was a cosmic fart somewhere


my cosmic fart :laugh:

anyway yeah i agree punk ass scientists.









sooo.......the huble must be a hoax too right?


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

I don't know if aliens are real, hell I don't know if God is real are not. I can tell you one thing, i'm not going to try and ram my beliefs down peoples throats and dare them to think any other way.

I dont see the point in bashing peoples beliefs in God are UFO's - whats the point? They both could be real, are they both could be works of fiction. Are just one might be real - but it will be damn hard to prove for a fact that god doesnt exist, even if we someday find aliens.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > It probably was a cosmic fart somewhere
> 
> 
> my cosmic fart :laugh:
> ...


The hubble is awesome...

Im an amateur astronomer....

I love looking into outer space looking at the nebulas and planets...

I want to get scope called a Parks. Its the only dual tele i know of that you can use as a cassegrain or Newtonian scope...only $8,499.95

The cassegrain is good for planetary shots, while the Newtonian is better for Nebulas...

Click here


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> The hubble is awesome...


yup i love the pics. they make me feel real small. and give proof we have a creators.



> Im an amateur astronomer....
> I love looking into outer space looking at the nebulas and planets...


me too. i used to be into that stuff, i want to get into it again. i loved it.



> I want to get scope called a Parks. Its the only dual tele i know of that you can use as a cassegrain or Newtonian scope...only $8,499.95
> The cassegrain is good for planetary shots, while the Newtonian is better for Nebulas...


can i say one thing...
KA-CHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sounds cool and i was joking bout the hubble.
















peace dude.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> I dont see the point in bashing peoples beliefs in God are UFO's - whats the point? They both could be real, are they both could be works of fiction. Are just one might be real - but it will be damn hard to prove for a fact that god doesnt exist, even if we someday find aliens.


cool i agree. good post.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

wow brave heart i thought i got a serious scope when i got a 10in newt but you gettin mack daddy







id recomend full motion control and hookin up with nasa. They can run your scope and even track satelites for ya once i had em track a shuttle as it passed overhead it was too cool they also can track asteroids and comets (basically anything in space) TUTAS was just to cool
hope ya get that bad boy


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

probably just some signals bouncing off panels of lost satellites.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

sorry to burst your bubble, but aliens do nothing for proving/disproving the existence of God. it is not mentioned in the bible at all. it is all possible that there is life(i think so), but how does that disprove anything. And no, the bible was never changed/modified. the only changes were the interpretations of certain passages...unless we're talking about mormons....but they're a cult.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

hakeemtito said:


> probably just some signals bouncing off panels of lost satellites.


I bet it was a balloon that popped at a high elevation above the telescope LMAO


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

diddye said:


> sorry to burst your bubble, but aliens do nothing for proving/disproving the existence of God. it is not mentioned in the bible at all. it is all possible that there is life(i think so), but how does that disprove anything. And no, the bible was never changed/modified. the only changes were the interpretations of certain passages...unless we're talking about mormons....but they're a cult.


 everytime the bible is proved wrong about something it is conveniently reinterpreted. Why didn't the world end as predicted? Why hasn't jesus come back year 2000 like predicted? Its all bs. In the bible it says god created light the earth etc, and it says humans are unique and so is life so if they discover aliens it WOULD prove christians wrong.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

not really, were unique, but it is possible life exists elseweher in the universe, but it may not be intelligent as humans.

thats one thing that kinda bugs me bigtime. most ppl beleive that aliens have to be superior to humans or equal. they dont consider the fact that there may be life but animal life.

on earth, we humans are one of a kind. the rest of the planet is filled with lower animals. y should it be any diffrent on a astronomic scale?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

khuzhong said:


> we ARE NOT alone... simple.. every star is a solar system... our system has 9 planets.. 1 with life.. outta those millions and millions of other stars/suns/solary systems... how can some people think there is no other life? there's gotta be atleast 1 planet per system that has some sort of life form.... someone or something else in a different solar system may be pondering this same question as we speak..


 umm?? millions?? i think you have lost your mind..

its infinate.. this means its never ending..

its like time.. it never ends.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> not really, were unique, but it is possible life exists elseweher in the universe, but it may not be intelligent as humans.
> 
> thats one thing that kinda bugs me bigtime. most ppl beleive that aliens have to be superior to humans or equal. they dont consider the fact that there may be life but animal life.
> 
> on earth, we humans are one of a kind. the rest of the planet is filled with lower animals. y should it be any diffrent on a astronomic scale?


 im sure there are other "lower" life forms.. but im sure there are much "higher" life forms aswell..

the universe is never ending..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Revolt said:


> I don't know if aliens are real, hell I don't know if God is real are not. I can tell you one thing, i'm not going to try and ram my beliefs down peoples throats and dare them to think any other way.
> 
> I dont see the point in bashing peoples beliefs in God are UFO's - whats the point? They both could be real, are they both could be works of fiction. Are just one might be real - but it will be damn hard to prove for a fact that god doesnt exist, even if we someday find aliens.


 if we do come into contact with a very advanced civilization..

and they tell us that they have never heard of our "God". this is proof there isnt a christain god.. or muslim(fuckhead) god.

lets say, we come into contact with a very old civilization... around 20,000 years old.. and they tell us religion is fake.. there is no god/gods. it was just a "tool" to get inteligent beings to accept rules.

that would be enough info to sugest god does not exist.

i hope this happens in my life time.. just to see you religious SHEEP crumble.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Life on another planet could be something like bacteria or something else microscopic. imo it would still prove christian wrong.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock, it seems that ever day your brain cells are decreasing more and more..aliens..thats funny..


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> Life on another planet could be something like bacteria or something else microscopic. imo it would still prove christian wrong.


 not really, there is nothing in the bible that says that earth is the only planet with life on it.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > sorry to burst your bubble, but aliens do nothing for proving/disproving the existence of God. it is not mentioned in the bible at all. it is all possible that there is life(i think so), but how does that disprove anything. And no, the bible was never changed/modified. the only changes were the interpretations of certain passages...unless we're talking about mormons....but they're a cult.
> ...


What kind of bible are you reading? Are what cult did you listen to? Know where in the bible did it ever say Jesus would return in the year 2000. BTW have you ever heard about the banned books of the bible? Are the sea scrolls? These will be released when needed.

You all are going to have to be smarter than the concept of religion in order to destroy it.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > sorry to burst your bubble, but aliens do nothing for proving/disproving the existence of God. it is not mentioned in the bible at all. it is all possible that there is life(i think so), but how does that disprove anything. And no, the bible was never changed/modified. the only changes were the interpretations of certain passages...unless we're talking about mormons....but they're a cult.
> ...


 haha...who said it was 2000? that was the cult. it says "nobody will know the time"....not even jesus.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> khuzhong said:
> 
> 
> > we ARE NOT alone... simple.. every star is a solar system... our system has 9 planets.. 1 with life.. outta those millions and millions of other stars/suns/solary systems... how can some people think there is no other life? there's gotta be atleast 1 planet per system that has some sort of life form.... someone or something else in a different solar system may be pondering this same question as we speak..
> ...


 its bigger than can even be comprehended by 99.99% of humans including me only ones that do are people like steven h
almost impossible nothing else out their and if their is intelligent life did god create them? in the bible it says god created in own image if aliens are different that would blow religion out of the water


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

delta said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > khuzhong said:
> ...


 Isn't it true that abductes report and draw the aliens on paper, each having a human outline are form. From the greys to the reptile things people report about, they all have a human image.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

according to alien believers there are 5 races and 2 of which dont look anything like us. even ancient indian texts talk of 5 races (id love to get ahold of the complete text for more info)


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

I had no idea...5? What I'm asking is do they have the same overall bodyshop are outline trace of a human.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

most do but 2 of them are supposta be tottaly different from us more like a bug i gues youd say


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Revolt said:


> delta said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 That's only because they have the Earth's natural world as frame of reference









As some said before, why do we assume life requires oxygen and all the things we on earth need, to thrive?
Maybe on other planets sulphuric acid is the life-giving source, or maybe elements we've never even heard of: I doubt the whole universe is made up out of the 110 or so chemical elements mankind knows - we can't possibly know it all, and yet even science assumes extra-terrestrial life meets the same challenges, has the same requirements etc. as earth-bound life forms have: pretty narrow-minded and arrogant, if you'd ask me...


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

My guess is scientists are going by what they know gives life and promotes it, not what could. I'm sure your right though, there are sure to be more elements are different sources that could promote different forms of life not yet discovered.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

u not what?

that would be sad... I mean we're now receiving stuff from someone who must be dead, we'll answer to someone who's probably going to die right before our message will be delivered, and those ones who will answer us will be dead by the time they'll receive it..

sad.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

> So these guys generate alot of hot air and making up bullshit or exagerating something out of nothing


I think that quote fits the bible and their hardcore followers more...Thing is, the bible is so friggin vague, you can pretty much interpret anything from it. I can probably make up any bullshit and find a quote somewhere in the bible that relates to it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

most scientists are just as narrow minded as jesus freaks. sad, but true. pot, meet kettle.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

the end of the world is coming and soon to be reborn


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

jackburton said:


> the end of the world is coming and soon to be reborn


 oh yes. definatly


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

jackburton said:


> the end of the world is coming and soon to be reborn


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> most scientists are just as narrow minded as jesus freaks. sad, but true. pot, meet kettle.


 i wish i could say you were wrong but your not tottal agrement


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> i hope this happens in my life time.. just to see you religious SHEEP crumble.


ha. if it did id start killing people stealth mode left and right so watch your $tack.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

delta said:


> according to alien believers there are 5 races and 2 of which dont look anything like us. even ancient indian texts talk of 5 races (id love to get ahold of the complete text for more info)


 I'll look around for a Bhagvad Gita E-book.

What if those theories about wormholes and cosmic gateways are being practically being used by someone else out there?? That will make space travel real fast. Someone sending out a message millions of light years away would appear only a few light years away. I dont know what I'm talking about.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

PygoManiac said:


> delta said:
> 
> 
> > according to alien believers there are 5 races and 2 of which dont look anything like us. even ancient indian texts talk of 5 races (id love to get ahold of the complete text for more info)
> ...


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

Peacock said:


> 47 views and no one replys?
> 
> i lack respect for those who lack opinions.


 some people are just lazy to read all that sh*t..... the guy postin wrote a novel and after clicking the link, you have to read another novel so some people like myself say f*ck it..... there are better things to read in life.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i'd just hop on the deep space nine and befriend lieutenant worf and captain sisco. then i'd try to biff dax.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

anyone that thinks we are the only life in the universe is very narrow minded,scientist have actually found over 100 planets just with our own part of the galaxy & are constantly finding new ones that could have the potential for life.
It also must be rememberd that we could have been being visited by other life forms or civilisations for 1000's of years every previous civilisation on earth mentions something about flying beings/angels people from the sky etc etc in their writing/texts so this is nothing new.
If and when some other life form is found or even contacts us than all these false religions will have to think again and maybe will have to join together instead of fighting each other as they now.
The only thing we may have to worry about is if any alien race is more advanced or powerfull than us as in nature it is always the weaker species that declines or dies out when a superor adaptable species in introduced.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

PygoManiac said:


> delta said:
> 
> 
> > according to alien believers there are 5 races and 2 of which dont look anything like us. even ancient indian texts talk of 5 races (id love to get ahold of the complete text for more info)
> ...


http://www.bhagavad-gita.org/Gita/intro.html

perhaps.. john titor?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

hyphen said:


> i'd just hop on the deep space nine and befriend lieutenant worf and captain sisco. then i'd try to biff dax.


 Lieutenant Commander worf thank you








thats what he was anyway last time i checked wich was "Star Trek: Nemesis"

but hey i hope we dont send out any space probes because if the Borg intercept it were toast









oh and biff dax? nah i'd biff 7of9


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

dude, jutzia (sp?) aka terry ferrel is SOO much hotter :x


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

(Jadzia)

Now way!, Seven PWNS!


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

hyphen said:


> most scientists are just as narrow minded as jesus freaks. sad, but true. pot, meet kettle.


 lol :laugh: 
scientists will follow and try to prove a theory their whole life


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

7 of 9 every time,if their anything like that she can assimilate me anytime!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh yeah!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

dax all the way.  not to mention dax would so totally pwn 7.


----------

